# Can you pull a gooseneck with a 1/2 ton?



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

I currently have a F-350 but need to downsize. Would like to get a chevy z-71 1/2 ton but I have a 20' aluminam gooseneck stock trailer. Is this feesable?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sure can, that was about all my dad ever owned and I have pulled MANY loads of cattle in a 20'x6' gooseneck. Not fast but it can be done. I don't recommend it, however.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I have seen it done many times. Get the 6.2L engine with a full towing package. A 3.73 real end would be best.


----------



## gjhamiltom (Jul 27, 2010)

It would also depend on how much weight you will be pulling. IE trailer and what it is loaded with.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

You can pull it, but you might not stop it.


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

if you are pulling a 20' stock trailer, i dont think you should downsize at this time, JMHO, maybe a 3/4 ton could do it... what is the need for the downsize?


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I had a 07 Chevy 1/2 ton 4x4 that i pulled a goosneck with. Never had a problem with it pulling a 20' trailer. It was a heavy duty 1/2 ton with 342 gears in it also had a factory towing package on it.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

It is not advisable. As someone else stated, you can do it but you won't stop it. Also you will burn tons of fuel towing. I would stick with the diesel...


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

As stated above you could pull it but could you control it?


----------



## o2ram4dr (Dec 20, 2010)

It can do it but the stopping will suck as well as getting up to speed u will burn thru brakes and put excessive wear and tear on motor and u will probably kill the transmission or two stick with a deisel if u pull it on a regular basis


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I would assume ou have electric brakes on your trailer....thsu stoping should be a non issue.


We hauled many a moocow with a half ton Ford, with no issues.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Make sure the trailer has some realllly good trailer breaks.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*F150*

My F150 has the Tow Max package on it. I forgot what they told me it was rated for but it was a lot for a 1/2 ton. It also has the electric brake controller installed from the factory. I would have no probem towing or stopping that trailer with brakes.


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

how far are you haulin, what terrain and how much weight. You could pull that trailer empty around the world with a 1/2 ton. On the other hand that trailer can hold alot more than you can get away with a 1/2 ton.


----------



## jtrux (Oct 28, 2010)

I have a 20' carhauler I tug around with my 1/2 ton fine. A gooseneck (aluminum at that) would be way more preferable especially for a half ton since it places the load right over the axle. Of course if you were going through the mountains or constantly towing a heavy load I would recommend a larger truck but if you're just moving it occassionally, you will be fine. Oh and I vote for the Vortecmax with the 6.2 as well, it has a 14 bolt semi float rear axle too so it's kinda like the old Heavy Half chevy's. If you get the regular z71 just make sure to get a tow package and you will be fine, the 6 speeds are real stout.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Any reason for the down size?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

many a f150 and 1/2 cheverlay has hauled lotsa cows to the sale barn.
pertty fast, too.
lotsa them went fast right by the turn-off to the barn:rotfl:
thing is, like the guy in the movie sez... "man's gotta know his limitations"
I'd not have a problem pullin a 20 trailer behind a 1/2 pickup... butcha gotta have yer head on...
heck, I've seen people to dumb stuff w/ a 1ton pullin rv's an trailers that I never woulda tried w/ my Peterbilt bullwagon.. ... an I got that outfit in more than a coupla sticky sitiations.


----------

